# Player looking for game in NYC or Westchester



## Mad4Pancakes (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi, my name is Dan. I live in the Bronx, so I can easily make games in NYC or in Westchester. I've been away at college all year, but now that I'm back home, I want to find a group to game with for the summer. I haven't had the opportunity to play in a stable game for a couple of years now, but I'm fairly familiar with 3e, and haven't looked at 3.5 at all.

If anyone has any space in their group, I would love to join up. Thanks.


----------



## knitnerd (Jun 10, 2004)

*Meetup is coming!*

The Dungeons and Dragons Meetup is this Saturday. It's a good way to find groups looking for new members or to form a new group. The NYC meetup is at
Your Dungeons & Dragons Meetup is happening on Saturday, Jun 12 
@ 4PM!  Please RSVP below and let us know if you plan to join 
other D&D Players.

NOTE: Your Meetup will be cancelled if fewer than 5 people say 
"Yes".  Please RSVP by clicking one of the links below.

Your Meetup in New York City is at:
Alchemy 106
106 Delancey St @Essex 
New York, NY 10002
212-358-8574 (temp down)


----------



## Orblivia (Jun 11, 2004)

knitnerd said:
			
		

> The Dungeons and Dragons Meetup is this Saturday. It's a good way to find groups looking for new members or to form a new group. The NYC meetup is at
> Your Dungeons & Dragons Meetup is happening on Saturday, Jun 12
> @ 4PM!  Please RSVP below and let us know if you plan to join
> other D&D Players.
> ...





Is there a dress code of this joint, cover anything like that?


----------



## drunkmoogle (Jun 12, 2004)

Nah, strictly casual. Gamers chatting with gamers, hooking up and stuff. Hope to see you there!


----------



## mmu1 (Jun 12, 2004)

Mad4Pancakes said:
			
		

> Hi, my name is Dan. I live in the Bronx, so I can easily make games in NYC or in Westchester. I've been away at college all year, but now that I'm back home, I want to find a group to game with for the summer. I haven't had the opportunity to play in a stable game for a couple of years now, but I'm fairly familiar with 3e, and haven't looked at 3.5 at all.
> 
> If anyone has any space in their group, I would love to join up. Thanks.




I have a friend who's trying to run an episodic D&D game on Saturdays in the Bronx (close to the 231st Street 1/9 stop) - I could put you in touch, if you're interested.


----------



## Dark Kyosuke (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm starting a D&D (or whatever) group in Westchester- Or trying to, anyway.

Anyone interested can contact me by emailing true_kyosuke at yahoo dot com


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 18, 2004)

Dark Kyosuke said:
			
		

> I'm starting a D&D (or whatever) group in Westchester- Or trying to, anyway.
> 
> Anyone interested can contact me by emailing true_kyosuke at yahoo dot com




(I'll email you as well)

I'd be interested to play a normal 3.5 setting. I live in Rockland county. I cannot play on the Fri/Sat though.


----------



## tazmaniac (May 10, 2005)

*New gamer seeking DnD in NYC*

HI, 

I am Steve.  I recently moved to NYC and I am seeking to join a DnD group.   I don't know much about how to go about seeking to join a group to play the game.  Can anyone help me?


----------

